# Electronic Life (estan entre nosotros)



## capitanp (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 7, 2009)

MUY OROGINAL           

saludos

Juan José


----------



## jorger (Feb 7, 2009)

jajajajajajaja que bueno!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2009)

EXCELENTE!   

Ya se que hacer con la parva de cosas que tengo quemadas


----------



## rash (Feb 7, 2009)

...pero que bueno¡¡¡      ..... que imaginación.... gracias por el aporte...

saludos


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 7, 2009)

jajajaja me mato el de los 2 transistores que uno consola al otro porque se murio uno abajo de la pila de 9 V jajaj


----------



## mabauti (Feb 7, 2009)

un buen momento de relax, thanks capitan!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## RaFFa (Feb 7, 2009)

muy buenas las fotos.aunque hay que admitir que son muy pero que muy buenas el que haya hecho eso es un claro sintoma de que esta aburrido ¿no? un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2009)

Los diseños son tuyos capitanp?

esta muy bueno para darle utilidad a los elementos quemados.

estan muy originales y muy bien hechos.

saludos.


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 7, 2009)

esta muy bueno felicitaciones tienes buenas ideas ja ja ja


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 7, 2009)

Simplemente excelente...............ahora se lo que es el arte electronico ajaj


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 7, 2009)

Juntalo con el de las motos!me parece que lo vi en el foro


----------



## sony (Feb 8, 2009)

qoe buenas fo tos capitan gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 8, 2009)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> jajajaja me mato el de los 2 transistores que uno consola al otro porque se murio uno abajo de la pila de 9 V jajaj



Ya somos 2.. ese es el mejor...


----------



## gervit (Feb 8, 2009)

excelente muy bueno


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 8, 2009)

jajaja lo tengo de fondo de pantalla ese de los 2 transistores jajaj


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola.
Mirac aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/93116/
Por ahí en foro hay más, pero no recuerdo donde.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

